# Jays wax ceramic wax



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Don't seem to see many reviews for this wax on here just wondered if there was a reason, it's the nicest wax I've had the pleasure to use. So much so I've purchased the bigger pot.

Genuinely couldn't recommend this enough, it's application and removal is a breeze yet the finish is like glass and unbelivably crisp

Apologies tor no after photos...


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

It is a lovely wax indeed, I wouldn't be surprised if he became a sponsor to be fair


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

I’m 200 miles in to one coat, through rain, salt, dirty roads and I’m surprised how clean and shiny the car still looks. Very slippery!!


----------



## O.P. (Jun 12, 2015)

Fully agree - it's a very good product. I had it on my winter car until today where I decided to change it for something different. 
It had been on the car for 4 months and still performed nicely. It actually required a bit of "beating" to take it of  

Sendt fra min SM-A520F med Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks good, is it only produced in 50ml pots


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

camerashy said:


> Looks good, is it only produced in 50ml pots


He does it in the 200ml pots, £70 so it is up there price wise. The product is all over Facebook and seen nothing but positive comments. I'd highly recommend, I will try and get my car re done over the weekend to showcase the product.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe it’s got a ceramic type detailer for top ups too. 



Gonz.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks a great finish - what was the cure time ?


----------



## Tombo (Sep 1, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Looks a great finish - what was the cure time ?


That pic was pre application, didn't get any after shots but I will aim to next time. It really is my new favourite.

Cure time is around 15mins but it was effortless to remove.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Tombo said:


> That pic was pre application, didn't get any after shots but I will aim to next time. It really is my new favourite.
> 
> Cure time is around 15mins but it was effortless to remove.




Well hopefully looked even better then with the wax on.


----------



## Floss (Feb 27, 2016)

I agree this is a great wax, don’t think I’ve enjoyed waxing as much as I did using this it was so effortless. Thought the detailer was great too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

